# High Rock Ginger Ale Co bottle question



## BlancoBros (Aug 5, 2016)

Hello,
I'm new to these boards. I've been dabbling in collecting the past 1-2 years.

I recently found this bottle. It reads, "High Rock Sparkling Water Ozonizing High Rock Ginger Ale Co" All the text is etched. The bottle is heavy, 3lbs. The Maker's mark on the bottle is a square (possibly diamond?) with a "G" in it. I'm assuming it was a seltzer bottle.

I was wondering if someone could tell who was the maker of the bottle was, age, value or anything else you could tell me about it.
Thanks!


----------



## BlancoBros (Aug 6, 2016)

Digging through the forums, I found a "G" in a square is Glenshaw Glass Company.

Still looking for help to determine age (30s-50s?) and value.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 6, 2016)

BB

Welcome to the forum.

Check the lip area of your bottle and see if it has a micro-small letter or number. Sometimes you have to use a magnifying glass to see them. If it has one, compare it to this list for when your bottle was made. If it doesn't have a letter/number on the lip, what is the 'G' letter/number on the base?


----------



## BlancoBros (Aug 6, 2016)

Thanks!
There is no letter or number on the lip.
On the base, there is a "10" with a small dot above it.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 7, 2016)

BB

Its possible the 10 is an I0

I have seen Glenshaw seltzer bottles with the letters G H I K L M N followed by numbers

Typically they used a *1* with a slant-top for the number 'one' and a lower-case *l* for an 'L' 

If the mark on your bottle is a lower-case 'l' (L) it might stand for 1937

Many of the Glenshaw marks are complicated and confusing and I don't know anyone who has ever figured them out entirely. The research information on this pdf link is one of the better if not the best ever compiled. Check it out ...

https://sha.org/bottle/pdffiles/GlenshawGlass.pdf


----------



## BlancoBros (Aug 7, 2016)

The character has a slant top, so I'm going to say it's  "10".


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 9, 2016)

BB

If you don't mind, I'm currently working on a study of Glenshaw seltzer bottles in an attempt to try and make sense of the various designs in connection with various Glenshaw marks/letters/numbers on the bases. It might take me a couple of days to complete and I will be back later unless you object to my posting about 20+ pictures of Glenshaw seltzer bottles. Please let me know. 

Thanks

Bob


----------



## SODABOB (Aug 10, 2016)

I recently changed my email address which resulted in my having to re-register under a different name. My new name is now ...

*Sodabob *... and was formerly Sodapopbob

Now I can get email notifications and will be posting this message on various other threads in order to get notifications from those as well.


----------



## BlancoBros (Aug 10, 2016)

Thanks Bob, whatever you like if fine. I appreciate your help.


----------



## SODABOB (Aug 12, 2016)

The first thing I'd like to do is present this advertisement for High Rock Sparkling Water. I realize the bottle pictured is not a seltzer/siphon bottle, but because of the use of the words 'New' and 'Debut' it appears as though this was when their Sparkling Water was first introduced. If this is true, then it suggest that BB's seltzer bottle would likely date no earlier than ...

The Louisville Journal ~ Louisville, Kentucky ~ April 18, *1934

*







(A Lot more to follow)


----------



## SODABOB (Aug 12, 2016)

According to numerous sources, the Glenshaw letter codes were first used starting in 1935. If this is true, and the letter codes pertain to seltzer bottles as well as typical soda bottles, then this might explain why BB's seltzer bottle does not have a letter in front of the number 10. In other words, I'm thinking that because High Rock Sparkling Water was introduced in 1934 and the letter codes began in 1935, that BB's seltzer bottle dates to circa 1934-Early 1935

This snippet is cropped from the full page I posted earlier ...


----------



## SODABOB (Aug 12, 2016)

Speaking of the number 10, besides BB's bottle, the following are the only Glenshaw seltzer bottles I was able to find that used the number 10 in any manner, and they are all described as being marked with ...
*
H-10

*And if the letter codes correspond to dates, then the letter H indicates 1936 for all of the following bottles ...

Note:  There are other H bottles I will be presenting later, such as H-3 and H-9, but the following are the only H bottles that have the number 10 after the H ...

Notice the first two are etched and last one is an ACL. Also notice that all three bottles are the same shape/style and all of them are green. 

 







Footnote:  Most of the bottles I found do not have pictures of the base and I am relying on the sellers descriptions regarding how they are marked.


----------



## SODABOB (Aug 12, 2016)

This next part is a little tricky but I will do my best to present it in a comprehensive manner. One of the things I have encountered in my search is that some seller's describe the number one as a *1 *when it might actually be the letter *I*. The same is true in the reverse in that some seller's describe it as an *I *when it might actually be the number *1*. But based on the numerous marks I've seen, the post G/1935 marks all start with a letter followed by what appears to be a number such as the last bottles I posted that were all marked with an *H *followed by a *10 *as in *H-10*. As you will see later, the dash* - *between the letter and number is consistent with all of the bottles that use letters between G and N. I have not seen a letter that's lower than *G *or higher than *N* and no *J* mark whatsoever on any of the seltzer bottles. 

Look close and see if you think the mark on this bottle is *1-1  I-I  *or *I-1*. Because of the consistent letter-number marks I've been seeing, I think this particular mark is an *I-1* 

Note: This particular bottle also has the number *1284 *on it. That number is undoubtedly a shape/style code because all of the 1284 bottles I've seen are all multi-sided in design just like this one. 

Additional Note: The seller described this bottle as being marked *1-1 1284*, which I personally believe is marked *I-1 1284*. Compare the code marks to the number *1 *in *1284 

*

 

(More to follow)


----------



## SODABOB (Aug 13, 2016)

Now comes the really tricky part and my ability to post the following 20+ Glenshaw seltzer bottles in their proper sequence. They are listed alphabetically according to their letter-code starting with G. Based on what I have learned about Glenshaw bottles and their various marks, I am confident the letter-codes represent dates, such as those in the attached snippet with G standing for 1935 and N standing for 1942. The latest letter-code I have been able to find for Glenshaw seltzer bottles is the letter N for 1942, but I do not know if that means they stopped making seltzer bottles in 1942 or if it means they discontinued the use of letter-codes in 1942. Determining that would require additional research which I have not looked into, yet. 

With the help of other members it is my hope that some type of comprehensive pattern will present itself by studying the following bottles and comparing them one to another. I have studied them myself and have found certain aspects that seem obvious, but I could easily have missed something that others might see. If you do see something that I missed, or have questions, please bring them to out attention.    

Please Note: 

1. As I said earlier, most of these bottles did not have pictures of the bases and I am relying on the various seller's descriptions as to how they are marked.

2. Many of the bottles are green, with others being clear. 

3. Many of the bottles have a secondary number such as 1284, 805, 137, which appears to be a shape/style code, but they do not appear to represent a color. 

4. Bottles without secondary numbers doesn't mean they do not have one. It could be the seller just did not mention a secondary number in their description.

(I'll be back soon and start posting some pictures)


----------



## SODABOB (Aug 13, 2016)

Because it took me several hours to compile this list and don't want to lose track of it, I have decided to post it without the accompanying pictures, which I will edit/add to the list later. Plus, I'm not sure how many images I can post at one time, which means I may have to break them up into groups. Anyway, I'll be back soon with some pictures. In the meantime, please familiarize yourself with the list until I return. 

G-8 ~ Multi-sided ~ Etched ~ Green ~ (Compare to H-9 1284)

G-12 ~ Standard ~ ACL ~ Clear ~ (All of the G-12 bottles I found are clear)


Base of above G-12 bottle. (No secondary number)


H-3 291 ~ Standard ~ Embossed ~ Clear


H-9 805 ~ Multi-sided ~ Round Shoulder ~ Green


H-9 1284 ~ Multi-sided ~ Flat Shoulder ~ Etched Nehi ~ Green 


Base of above H-9 1284 Nehi bottle


Note: All of the 805 bottles I found are multi-sided with a flat shoulder. All of the 1284 bottles I found are multi-sided with a roundish shoulder. 


H-10 ~ Standard ~ ACL ~ Green


H-10 ~ Standard ~ Etched ~ Green


Base of above H-10 Etched bottle (No secondary number)


Note: Because one of the last two bottles is an ACL and one is etched, the H-10 doesn't appear to have anything to do with it being an ACL versus it being an etched bottle.


I-1 1284 ~ Multi-sided ~ Etched Nehi ~ Clear  (Compare to H-9 1284 Nehi Green)


J = I have not been able to find a Glenshaw seltzer bottle with a J code on it. Maybe they were made and maybe they weren't. I just don't know. J stands for 1938. 


K-2 ~ Standard ~ Embossed ~ Green 


K-2 ~ Standard ~ Etched ~ Green


Base of above K-2 Etched bottle (No secondary number)


Note: Because one of the last two bottles is embossed and one is etched, the K-2 doesn't appear to have anything to do with it being embossed versus it being etched. 


K-8 ~ Standard ~ Etched ~ Green 


K-10 ~ Standard ~ ACL ~ Clear


K-10 ~ Standard ~ Clear ~ (No ACL or Etched label)


L-7 ~ Standard ~ Etched ~ Green 


L-12 ~ Standard ~ Etched ~ Green


Base of above L-12 Etched bottle (No secondary number) 


M-11 137 ~ Standard ~ Green ~ Etched Coca Cola 


Base of above M-11 137 Etched Coca Cola bottle


N-9 137 ~ Standard ~ Etched Coca Cola ~ Clear


----------



## SODABOB (Aug 13, 2016)

Well, here goes! I hope I don't mess this up and post the wrong picture with the wrong description. I decided to post them in groups and not risk a popup message saying I posted too many images on one page. 

Additional Notes: 

1. The term "Standard" refers to bottles that are basic in design without multiple sides, and can be in both clear glass as well as in green glass.  

2. The terms "Rounded Shoulder" and "Flat Shoulder" pertain to the 805 and 1284 multi-sided bottles and the differences are easily discernible once you study them closely. 

3. I found a lot of duplicates for many of these bottles but in most cases I'm just posting one example so as not to complicate it any more than it already is. 

4. Please study them closely and see if you find anything I missed that might shed some light on what I consider very confusing bottle marks. Especially if you have or are aware of a Glenshaw seltzer bottle that has a J mark. I'm also looking for bottles like BB's High Rock bottle that has a number on it but no letter in front of the number. I believe those are pre-date-code bottles that date 1934 and earlier.    

Reminder for date codes ...



G-8 ~ Multi-sided ~ Flat Shoulder ~ Etched ~ Green ~ (Compare to H-9 1284 bottle)




G-12 ~ Standard ~ ACL ~ Clear ~ (All of the G-12 bottles I found are clear)




Base of above G-12 bottle. (No secondary number)




H-3 291 ~ Standard ~ Embossed ~ Clear




H-9 805 ~ Multi-sided ~ Round Shoulder ~ Green




H-9 1284 ~ Multi-sided ~ Flat Shoulder ~ Etched Nehi ~ Green (Compare to G-8 bottle) 




Base of above H-9 1284 Nehi bottle 




Note: All of the 805 bottles I found are multi-sided with a roundish shoulder. All of the 1284 bottles I found are multi-sided with a flatish shoulder.


----------



## SODABOB (Aug 13, 2016)

I-11 1284 ~ Multi-sided ~ Etched Nehi ~ Clear  (Compare to H-9 1284 Nehi etched green bottle)



I-11 ~ Standard ~ Etched ~ Green (This bottle was described as being marked 1-11 which I believe is actually I-11)

 

Base of above I-11 bottle.
 (No secondary number described or clearly visible. Study closely to see if you think its 1-11 or I-11)



Note: Because one of the last two bottles is multi-sided and clear and one is standard and green, it appears the I-11 code has nothing to do with its shape or color. Because the Nehi bottle also has 1284, and the other one apparently doesn't, it appears the 1284 is a shape/style code. Additionally, I need to find more bottles with 1's and with I's to try and figure out what is actually an I and what is actually a 1      


J = I have not been able to find a Glenshaw seltzer bottle with a J code on it. Maybe they were made and maybe they weren't. I just don't know. J stands for 1938. 


K-2 ~ Standard ~ Embossed ~ Green

 


K-2 ~ Standard ~ Etched ~ Green




Base of above K-2 etched bottle (No secondary number)




Note: Because one of the last two bottles is embossed and one is etched, the K-2 doesn't appear to have anything to do with it being embossed versus it being etched. 


K-8 ~ Standard ~ Etched ~ Green

 


K-10 ~ Standard ~ ACL ~ Clear




K-10 ~ Standard ~ Clear ~ (But it does not have an etched, embossed, or an ACL label. Its just plain ???)


----------



## SODABOB (Aug 13, 2016)

L-7 ~ Standard ~ Etched ~ Green

 


L-12 ~ Standard ~ Etched ~ Green




Base of above L-12 Etched bottle (No secondary number but obviously an L ) 




M-11 137 ~ Standard ~ Green ~ Etched Coca Cola 

 


Base of above M-11 137 Etched Coca Cola bottle (Study closely and see if you think its marked with M-11 or M-II)




Note: The M is clearly visible but the 11 / II is not. Some sellers describe this mark as M-II but because all of the preceding bottles have numbers after the letters I honestly believe this mark is M-11 and not M-II 


N-9 137 ~ Standard ~ Etched Coca Cola ~ Clear

Note: This is the latest date letter I have been able to find (N = 1942) but I do not know if Glenshaw stopped making seltzer bottles at this time or if they just stopped using letter-codes, or possibly some other explanation ???


----------



## SODABOB (Aug 13, 2016)

I think if any sense is going to be made of the various marks I posted it will be found primarily in the secondary numbers such as 137, 805, 1284, which appear to be shape/style code numbers. Of course the numbers that follow the date letters are also important, but just exactly what they represent I'm not sure. 

Here's a list of the so called date-*numbers* I have posted thus far ... 

2 - 3 - 7 - 8 - 9 - 10 - 11 - 12

... but exactly what they represent is the $64.00 question. All I can say at this juncture is that I have not seen a date-number higher than 12, which leads me to suspect they might represent months of the year. But then again, the 2 through 12 numbers might be mold numbers. ???


----------



## SODABOB (Aug 13, 2016)

And here's a list of the combined Letter/Number codes I have posted thus far ...

G8 - G12 - H3 - H9 - H10 - I11 - K2 - K8 - K10 - L7 - L12 - M11 - N9


----------



## SODABOB (Aug 13, 2016)

In search of ...

Any Glenshaw seltzer bottle like BlancoBros' 10 bottle that only has a number but not a letter.


----------



## SODABOB (Aug 13, 2016)

I just found this bottle ...

M-11 291 ~ Standard ~ Embossed ~ Green (Compare to M-11 137 bottle)



Base

Note: It sure looks like the number 11 to me and not the letters II




Here's the M-11 137 bottle again so you can compare them side-by-side

Notice the M-11 137 is etched whereas the M-11 291 is embossed


----------



## SODABOB (Aug 13, 2016)

I just discovered this similarity ...

Note: I can't make out the entire brand name ( "Club" ) but both bottles appear to be the identical in style and both are embossed. They also appear to be embossed with the same brand name. Other than the color, the main difference is that one bottle is marked H-3 and one is marked M-11. Also notice that one bottle is clear and one is green. I'm thinking the 291 might be a code number for a standard embossed bottle, but that the clear H bottle was made in 1936 and the green M bottle was made in 1941. ??? 

H-3 291 ~ Standard - *Clear *~ Embossed  (Which I posted earlier)



And this ...

M-11 291~ Standard ~ *Green *~ Embossed


----------



## SODABOB (Aug 13, 2016)

Poll / Question / Choose

Do you think the number *291 *represents ... 

1. The brand? ("Club" something)
2. The embossing?
3. The shape/style?
4. The color?
5. None of the above?
6. Multiples of the above?
7. Something else entirely? If so, what?


----------



## SODABOB (Aug 13, 2016)

In answer to my poll question, I just did a search for Glenshaw seltzer bottles marked with the number 291 and found six examples. (And only six examples) Here's what I discovered about them ...

1. All six bottles are embossed with "Club Seltzer Pittsburgh, Pa"
2. Four of the bottles are green and two of the bottles are clear
3. Each of the six 291 embossed "Club Seltzer" bottles I found had a different Letter-Number code on the base, which were ...

H-3 291 Clear = (1936)
H-10 291 Green = (1936)
H-11 291 Green = (1936)
K-1 291 Clear = (1939)
K-2 291 Green = (1939)
M-11 291 Green = (1941) 

Because the bottles with the number 291 are all embossed with "Club Seltzer," I am inclined to believe the number 291 is specific to that particular brand. All six bottles are of the standard type. I did not find a 291 bottle that wasn't a "Club Seltzer" bottle from Pittsburgh, Pa. 

Note: I don't have time right now, but when I do I will post some pictures of the 291 "Club Seltzer" bottles I found.

However, I do not think that all of the secondary numbers such as 137, 291, 805, 1284 are brand specific. I will have to take a closer look at them and see what I come up with.


----------



## SODABOB (Aug 13, 2016)

For starters, here's the best image of the "Seltzer Club" embossed label I can find ...


----------



## SODABOB (Aug 14, 2016)

Cutting to the chase ...

After carefully examining my notes and revisiting numerous image sites, I discovered that the secondary numbers are definitely shape/style codes, as follows ...

*
137 
*
Every 137 is ... (Non Brand Specific) 

1. Standard Shape/Style
2. Green or Clear
3. Either Embossed/Etched/ACL

*
291*

*Every 291 is ... (Brand Specific)

1. Standard Shape/Style
2. Green or Clear
3. Mainly Embossed 
   (With one green example having an ACL label applied to the non-embossed side)
4. A "Club Seltzer" brand from Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania

*805

*Every 805 is ... (Non Brand Specific)

1. Multi-Sided
2. Round Shoulder
3. Green or Clear
4. Etched (I have not seen an embossed or ACL example)

*
1284

*Every 1284 is ... (Non Brand Specific)

1. Multi-Sided
2. Flat Shoulder
3. Green or Clear
4. Etched (I have not seen an embossed or ACL example)

**291 

*I do not know why all of of the 291 bottles are brand specific to "Club Seltzer" in Pittsburgh, Pa., other than to say I haven't found a single 291 seltzer bottle that wasn't marked with that brand.


----------



## SODABOB (Aug 14, 2016)

BlancoBros

I have looked at dozens of Glenshaw seltzer bottles and *yours is **the only one* I've seen that doesn't have a letter in front of the number. I don't want to jump to conclusions, but I find it extremely odd that one bottle out of dozens doesn't have a letter in front of the number. I've closely studied the base on your bottle and acknowledge it is marked with [G] and the number 10. All things considered, I have to wonder if the letter part of the mold did not set into the glass for some reason? That sort of thing was not uncommon and there are many examples of that type of occurrence throughout the discussions on this forum site. If I or any other member could find at least one other example of a Glenshaw seltzer bottle without a letter in front of the number, then I wouldn't even be thinking along these lines. But as it stands now, yours is the only example of such a mark that I am aware of. I plan to continue my search a little longer, but have to admit I'm somewhat skeptical of finding another seltzer bottle that's marked like yours.


----------



## SODABOB (Aug 14, 2016)

Here's the closest example I can find to BB's bottle ...

*BB's 10

*

*
K-10

*


----------



## SODABOB (Aug 14, 2016)

Take for example the marks on these two bottles ...

*H-10 291 *- Club Seltzer 

Notice all of the marks are boldly molded into the glass.



*H-9 1284  *- Nehi

Notice the 9 is boldly molded into the glass but the [G] the H and the 1284 are weak. If the H was any weaker we might be talking about a solo 9 mark instead of a solo 10


----------



## SODABOB (Aug 14, 2016)

Another thing I'm trying to figure out is why most of the Glenshaw seltzer bottles have secondary numbers but some of them don't. Take this bottle for example, its a standard/green/etched and yet there is no secondary number. ??? 

*[G] L-12

*


----------



## SODABOB (Aug 14, 2016)

I took a look at my notes and picture files and the only Glenshaw seltzer bottles I can confirm as not having a secondary number are ...

*G-12  *Standard/Clear/ACL

*H-10  *Standard/Green/Etched

*K-2   *Standard/Green/Etched

*K-10  *Standard/Clear/ACL

*L-12  *Standard/Green/Etched

Do you see a anything that makes sense and might explain why these particular bottles don't have a secondary number? The only common denominator I can see is that they are all standard-style bottles. But that doesn't fully explain it either because there are ample examples of standard-style bottles that do have secondary numbers.


----------



## SODABOB (Aug 16, 2016)

I found two examples of another brand specific bottle which are ...

*H-3 346
**I-2  346*

Standard - Clear - Embossed

The 346 is the brand specific number and stands for ...

*Rock Creek ~ Washington, D.C.

*Upon finding this bottle I realized that all fully embossed bottles, such as the "Club Seltzer" bottle from Pittsburgh, Pa. I posted earlier, have a specific number designated to them. This makes sense because a fully embossed bottle could only be used by that specific brand. Whereas unembossed bottles could be etched or have and acl label applied to them for any brand. The etching and/or acl label would have been applied after the bottle was molded. I have not seen a green Rock Creek bottle. Every example I've seen are clear glass.


----------



## SODABOB (Aug 16, 2016)

To Update ...

Because of the repetitive consistency of the bottles examined thus far, I believe it is safe to say that what I have been calling "Secondary Numbers" such as 137, 805, 1284 are *Style *code numbers. By "Style" I'm referring to the general *shape* of the bottle. Of those examined thus far ...

The *137 *style number only appears on bottles that have either an *M *or an *N* date letter. But why this is I do not presently know. Additionally, the *137 *only appears on Standard Style bottles such as M-11 137, N-2 137, N-6 137, N-9 137. I have not seen the 137 on any other bottles and they appear to only have been produced in M=1941 and N=1942. 

The *805 *style number only appears on *Multi-sided* bottles that have a *Round *shoulder and only on *H-9 *bottles. H=1936.

The *1284 *style number only appears on *Multi-sided *bottles that have a *Flat *shoulder and only on *H-9 *and *I-1 *bottles. H=1936 and I=1937

Note: At some point I hope to create a chart that will simplify everything but I'm not there, yet.


----------



## SODABOB (Aug 16, 2016)

P.S. 

Regarding *C**olor *...

I have not seen a code number or letter that seems to relate to color. I'm thinking that just about any bottle could have been *ordered *in either clear (Flint) or in green depending on the preference of the bottler. The mold itself would not have to be color specific and some days the glass factories would pour clear (Flint) glass and other days green glass depending on the "batch" created for that particular day/week.


----------



## SODABOB (Aug 16, 2016)

Regarding the *Numbers that follow the Date Letters *... 

Because the numbers I've seen only range between *1 *and *12 *​its possible (but unconfirmed) that they might represent months of the year.


----------



## SODABOB (Aug 16, 2016)

And if you weren't confused enough already, there are these little boogers I'm trying to figure out ...

I have seen five different examples and all five are marked with *[G]* *528

*Of the five examples I've seen, four are Standard-Style, Clear Glass, Etched. The fifth one is also a Standard-Style and Clear but it is not etched and has a paper label. All five examples are completely different brands.

Here's one of the etched examples, which is the only one I could find that had a picture of the base. I do not know what the 528 stands for except to say the bottles do not have a Letter-Number code on them. They only have the [G] mark and 528


----------



## SODABOB (Aug 17, 2016)

Just for the record / Currently on eBay ...

Rock Creek Seltzer Bottle ~ Washington, D.C.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/301650180990?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

*[G] H-3 346   *(Brand Specific - Standard - Clear - Fully Embossed)


----------



## SODABOB (Aug 18, 2016)

For future reference / search ...

This seltzer bottle was described as being embossed on the base with ...

*[G] J-12
*
Unfortunately, this is the only picture of the bottle it showed and there was no picture of the base. I'm not going to officially categorize it until I can find additional confirmation. However, it gives me hope that Glenshaw 'J' bottles might very well exist. 

Country Club Sparkling Water  ~  Amboy, New Jersey

[G] J-12 ~ Standard Style ~ Clear Glass ~ Etched  ( J = 1938 )


----------



## SODABOB (Aug 18, 2016)

Here's another "High Rock" seltzer bottle that was described as being marked with ...

*[G] 422* 

Although unconfirmed, because one side of the bottle is fully embossed and the other side has an ACL label, I'm thinking the 422 is brand specific for High Rock. Remember, embossed bottles could only have been used by that particular brand because the machined portion of the mold itself would have been permanent.

ACL Side

 

Embossed Side


----------



## SODABOB (Aug 21, 2016)

Update ...

I'm currently working on a Glenshaw seltzer bottle code chart with the information I have accumulated thus far and hope to have it completed and posted in a few days. I'm creating it in an image format so it can be saved as such by those who wish to.


----------



## SODABOB (Aug 21, 2016)

Here's a sample of the chart I'm working on. This is 1 of 2 pages, with the codes themselves to be on page 2. I'm posting two images because the one laying on its side might be larger when saved ...


 



(I hope to have page 2 completed later today or within the next few days at the latest)


----------



## SODABOB (Aug 21, 2016)

And here's Page Two ...

However, because my so called 'chart' is more like a list of descriptions, I plan to create an actual chart of sorts and post it when completed.


----------



## SODABOB (Aug 21, 2016)

This isn't a true 'chart' but it will suffice for the time being ...





Footnote:  The 805 has 12 sides - The 1284 has 10 sides


----------



## SODABOB (Aug 21, 2016)

And still searching for ...

1. An explanation why some seltzer bottles don't have style numbers but do have date letters and month? numbers such as ...

*[G] L-12

*


2. An explanation why some seltzer bottles don't have date letters and month? numbers but do have style numbers such as ... 

*[G]   528

*


----------



## SODABOB (Aug 22, 2016)

I found 24 different Glenshaw seltzer bottles marked with the *standard-style* number 137

And discovered the following about them ...

19 of them were *green* glass and marked with *[G] M-11 137

*3 of them were *clear* glass and marked with *[G] N-2 137

*1 of them was *clear* glass and marked with *[G] N-6 137

*1 of them was *clear* glass and marked with *[G] N-9 137

*So far I have not found an *M *bottle that was clear. All of them are green.

So far I have not found an *N *bottle that was green.  All of them are clear.

But why this is, I do not know. M=1941  N=1942

 (1942 was during WWII but I do not know if that is a factor) 

Reminder:  N=1942 is the latest year-letter I have found on any​ Glenshaw seltzer bottle.

Additionally:  The number 137 is only on the M and the N bottles. I have not seen the number 137 on any other bottles.


----------



## SODABOB (Aug 22, 2016)

In search of ...

What element(s) were required for making green glass and whether the element(s) were part of the WWII restrictions?


----------



## SODABOB (Aug 24, 2016)

SODABOB said:


> In search of ...
> 
> What element(s) were required for making green glass and whether the element(s) were part of the WWII restrictions?



I couldn't find any evidence specifically related to green glass being rationed during WWII but I did find this article by ...

Bryan Grapentine

(Which might explain the lack of Glenshaw seltzer bottles after M=1941 and N=1942)


----------

